# Andrologists in London area



## SR

Just saw this forum today and joined immediately with a hope.

After many unsuccessful IVF attempts, there is a suspicsion that male factor could be problem. So far only the basic semen testing was done.

I would like to meet an andrologist preferably in London area to have an evaluation.

Can you pl. give me few names.

Thanks
SR


----------



## peter

SR said:


> Just saw this forum today and joined immediately with a hope.
> 
> After many unsuccessful IVF attempts, there is a suspicsion that male factor could be problem. So far only the basic semen testing was done.
> 
> I would like to meet an andrologist preferably in London area to have an evaluation.
> 
> Can you pl. give me few names.
> 
> Thanks
> SR


All of the main London clinics have a good andrology section, there is not too much difference between them all. If you can get to Birmingham Womens Hospital Prof Chris Barrett is very good as is the Walsgrave Hospital in Coventry.

Good luck!

Peter


----------



## KT

SR
My husband didn't see this one but I have heard that Anthony Hirsch at the Goodmayes Bupa Hospital (Gants Hill in East London) is particularly good. Tim (see male factor post) saw this one and found it extremely helpful.

My DH has just seen one too and after almost 4 years of trying we are now told he has a varicocoele in his left testes!

I would definitely recommend seeing someone

Good luck

Kerry.


----------



## SR

KT,

Thanks for the help. Do you mean the Bupa Roding Hospital in red bridge (East London) or the Goodmayes King George Hospital. Also I heard that he is working there in Whipps Cross Hospital in East London.

Thanks


----------



## KT

Now you've confused me - could be either one - Sorry - but if you check on the Bupa website it will tell you
www.bupahospitals.co.uk

Let me know how you get on

love
Kerry


----------

